# I found this connector...



## Cabbagetoe (Nov 7, 2011)

I found this connector, and I was wondering if anyone might be able to tell me where it connects? I was re-attaching the bumper on the passenger side where my wife likes to run over those concrete parking blocks and then back off of them effectively ripping the bumper off every time. When I took the screws out, I saw this connector hanging down.

I have checked every light connector and they are all attached. This one has me puzzled.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

